
Uber: London mayor Sadiq Khan backs talks after firm's apology - vvvv
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-41384499
======
vvvv
>Earlier, the Mayor of London said Uber had put "unfair pressure" on TfL, with
an "army" of PR experts and lawyers.

>Mr Khan, who is also chairman of TfL, told the BBC: "What you can't do is
have a situation where unfair pressure is brought on a quasi-judicial body,
where there are officials working incredibly hard.

>"I appreciate Uber has an army of PR experts, I appreciate Uber has an army
of lawyers - they've also made aggressive threats about taking us to court."

>More than 750,000 people have signed an online petition in a bid to keep Uber
operating in London after its licence expires on 30 September.

I'm glad TfL stood their ground. I got several emails asking me to sign the
petition myself, and I'm guessing Uber deployed multiple other tactics to
gather public support, or at least make it seem like they have it. I want Uber
to continue operating in London but I haven't signed the petition.

